
NordVPN app sends trafic to suspicious URLs - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/26/nordvpn_strange_traffic_domains/
======
cannedslime
I don't understand why anyone would trust these VPN services. Its the perfect
way to MITM people who has something to hide. The marketing is aggressive and
the price is low, so you can't help wonder how they make their money in the
end.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I know some ISPs do sketchy things, but I don't perceive any particular VPN
provider as more trustworthy. Otherwise, I would use one.

~~~
cannedslime
Dont get me wrong. I'd rather be MiTM by some letter soup agency or one of
their contractors than some dodgy hotel owner in Kowloon. But for every day
use on your own private connection, I don't see the need for an VPN service
(unless you want to circumvent region restrictions)

